# dělat z někoho zajíce



## Jagorr

_Připadám ti jako zajíček?
Nevypadám jako zajíc, nechovám se jako zajíc, nepřemýšlím jako zajíc.
A kdybys mě miloval… nedělal bys ze mně zajíce._

Slyšeli jste někdy podobné výrazy?
Já zatím nikdy. Použili byste podobný výraz?
Pokud ano, navrhli byste podobný výraz, jen z jiným porovnáním (zajíce mi nepřipadají nijak blbé) ?

Bonus: _Nesnáším, když jí říkáš zajdo._


----------



## bibax

My říkáme *zajíček* (někdy zkr. *zajda*), v angličtině je to _rabbit, bunny_. Je to logo časopisu Playboy. Běžně tímto výrazem označujeme mladé sexy dívky (byť nenosí zaječí kostým).

_"The rabbit, the bunny, in America has a sexual meaning; and I chose it because it's a fresh animal, shy, vivacious, jumping - sexy." (Hefner)_

Je na zajíčky. = Má rád mladé a přitažlivé dívky.

*Zajíc* (muž) je _nováček, zelenáč, ucho, zobák_ (greenhorn, новичок) jako v angličtině _rabbit_.

Je to ještě (nezkušený) zajíc.
Je to ještě zobák. (= rookie, vojenský slang)


----------



## Mori.cze

"Zajíc" nikdy, "zajíček" ano (o muži, o dívce bych to neřekla, tam maximálně to "zajda", ale spíš ani to ne).

(Tenhle klučina má být sexy? Ukažte mi ho za deset let, takovíhle zajíčci mě neberou)


----------



## bibax

*Zajíček* ... asi častěji o mladících, ale i o dívkách:

Susan Sarandonová: Prostořeká dáma _je na zajíčky_!
Herec Jeff Goldblum randí s modelkou mladší o 32 let. Švihák _je na zajíčky _…
Proč je herec Vyskočil _na zajíčky_? 


Také se používá *koloušek* (výhradně mladících).

„Jsem na _koloušky_ a nestydím se za to,“ přiznává Klára.
Starší muži jsou na _zajíčky_ a dámy zase na _koloušky_.


----------



## Jagorr

Aha, takže _zajíc/zajíček _nemá co dělat s blbci anebo s nesmysly?

(jak je tomu ve finštině)


----------



## Chleba2x

Jagorr said:


> Aha, takže _zajíc/zajíček _nemá co dělat s blbci anebo s nesmysly?
> 
> (jak je tomu ve finštině)


Ne. Když už něco v podobném smyslu, bude spíše platit význam "nezkušený", jak zmínil bibax.


bibax said:


> *Zajíc* (muž) je _nováček, zelenáč, ucho, zobák_ (greenhorn, новичок) jako v angličtině _rabbit_.
> 
> Je to ještě (nezkušený) zajíc.
> Je to ještě zobák. (= rookie, vojenský slang)


----------

